# Alexa Commands



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to request Alexa to play music from my playlists. I have tried requesting "Alexa, play Classic Christmas Music from Amazon Prime." I have a playlist titled Classic Christmas that I have added music to. I swear I could get her to play it last year. Now she directs me to a radio station.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Interesting - I've got a playlist of Christmas music that has 1 Prime song in it & 95 personally uploaded songs. Alexa is only playing the Prime song & tells me there are no more songs in that playlist.

I found this: http://www.echotalk.org/index.php?topic=2749.0


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Say "Alexa, play playlist Classic Christmas Music", or whatever the exact name of the playlist is.  It's not on Amazon Prime.  It's in your playlist.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Say "Alexa, play playlist Classic Christmas Music", or whatever the exact name of the playlist is. It's not on Amazon Prime. It's in your playlist.


I get the response "I don't see the playlist Classic Christmas Music."


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Say "Alexa, play playlist Classic Christmas Music", or whatever the exact name of the playlist is. It's not on Amazon Prime. It's in your playlist.


And only my 1 Prime song will play, not all the other songs that I personally uploaded.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I get the response "I don't see the playlist Classic Christmas Music."


Duh! It works if I request Christmas Classic instead of Classic Christmas. It helps to remember what you name your playlists.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep, whatever you're requesting be it playlist, album title, song title, you have to request it with the _*EXACT*_ name / title. Alexa is very persnickety about that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Yep, whatever you're requesting be it playlist, album title, song title, you have to request it with the _*EXACT*_ name / title. Alexa is very persnickety about that.


I yelled at her one time and called her a name because I got so frustrated trying to play the music I wanted. She told me that wasn't very nice. I felt really bad and apologized after. I should have bought her a pony.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I've yelled at Alexa / Echo / Amazon too.  Got the same response.  She CAN be frustrating.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

And if Amazon happens to create a playlist with a similar name, you have to say "play MY playlist whatever"


----------

